# Please help



## BestPestControl (Jul 6, 2017)

what do you guys recommend i have a tree but the leaves are all damage fruit won't grow.

someone recommend me to spray the tree with soap??

_____________________
972-217-2527​
Your Neighborhood Pest Control
1313 Brittany Lane
Arlington, TX 76013
Pest Control in Arlington


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

It really depends on the fruit tree and the damage. Hail damage? Insect damage? Heat damage? Something else?


----------



## BestPestControl (Jul 6, 2017)

hdavis said:


> It really depends on the fruit tree and the damage. Hail damage? Insect damage? Heat damage? Something else?




it's insect damage






Your Neighborhood Pest Control
1313 Brittany Lane
Arlington, TX 76013
972-217-2527
http://www.yourneighborhoodpestcontrol.com/


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Your local garden center (NOT big box store) is a good resource. Take pics with you. Their guru will give you some options.


----------



## BestPestControl (Jul 6, 2017)

MarkJames said:


> Your local garden center (NOT big box store) is a good resource. Take pics with you. Their guru will give you some options.


Thank you Mark!!



Your Neighborhood Pest Control
1313 Brittany Lane
Arlington, TX 76013
972-217-2527
http://www.yourneighborhoodpestcontrol.com/


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Call your local Master Gardner.

Google it.

They usually want to see a sample of leaves or bugs.

Put the sample in a sealed baggie when you go.

http://tarrantmg.org/


----------



## BestPestControl (Jul 6, 2017)

griz said:


> Call your local Master Gardner.
> 
> Google it.
> 
> ...


ohh okay thanks!






Your Neighborhood Pest Control
1313 Brittany Lane
Arlington, TX 76013
972-217-2527
http://www.yourneighborhoodpestcontrol.com/


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Spraying a fruit tree in Texas with soapy water is a waste of time.

You didn't say what type of fruit tree, but something like a peach tree really needs a whole series of treatments at different times of the year with different products to control insects. Neem oil is one of the safest if you'll be eating fruit soon, but there are requirements for both insecticides and fungicides. Neem oil won't get rid of borers and it won't get rid of all fungi.

My general advice is to get the fruit tree totally healthy and insect free for a year, and don't plan on harvesting any fruit until the next year.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

'
Horticultural Help Desk, staffed by trained Master Gardeners, is available to consumers free of charge M-F from 9:00 am to 3:30 pm. For answers to your questions call (214)904-3053 or e-mail [email protected].
'


http://dallas-tx.tamu.edu/home/horticulture/consumer-horticulture/


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

FWIW, you have some of the best ag experts in the country down there, especially when it comes to growing anything in a Texas climate. They'll help you out with everything from grass choice and care to backyard gardening, commercial gardening, fruit and nut trees, etc.

Disease and insect control are especially difficult and important where you are, since a lot of plants get stressed due to heat and water starting in June/July. That makes them prime targets for all the other bad things that can happen.


----------

